# Doctrine of Hell, Heaven v Hell in the Gospels



## Eoghan (Dec 16, 2007)

I read a respected author stating that Christ spoke more of hell than He did of heaven. A quick word count contradicted this (as several liberals I found by googling had already). I am left wondering if the author (buried offprint somewhere in the study) had actually intended a different meaning - that Christ was more explicit in His teaching on hell. (Luke 16 Lazarus and the rich man amongst other texts)

Can anyone shed more definite light on the subject? I will add the exact quotation if I can find it.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 16, 2007)

A word count might not reveal phrases such as "Where the worm dieth not and the fire is not quenched..."


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 16, 2007)

I have heard these stats: almost 1900 verses attributed to Christ, 13% dealing with hell/judgment - more than any other topic that He taught on.


----------



## danmpem (Dec 24, 2007)

Although I have not done the count myself, I have heard this statistic. I believe that the author you were reading was probably referring to Christ speaking topically of eternal punishment, even if the verses did not explicitly use the word "hell".


----------

